# How do you core a Pineapple?



## GB (Feb 10, 2005)

We have been having a lot of visitors to our house since our daughter was born. One of them brought as a nice looking pineapple. I don't have a pineapple corer. How do I get the core out?


----------



## crewsk (Feb 10, 2005)

GB, after I peel a pineapple, I just slice it down in spears as close to the core as I can get. I don't know of any other way to get the core out without a corer. Or you could try slicing it into rounds through the core & then use a small knife to cut the core out of each piece.


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Crewsk! I was thinking I would probably have to cut it into rounds and then use a paring knife


----------



## Raine (Feb 10, 2005)

an apple corer may work, or cut it into wedges.


----------



## htc (Feb 10, 2005)

GB, try not coring the pineapple. After you get the peel off and pluck out the little eyes, try just sliceing it into wedges the long way (hope that makes sense).  I know it's virtually unheard of in the States to eat the core, but I grew up eating the core as well. In fact, that's my favorite part!  I don't know if it's an Asian thing, of if other cultures like the core as well.   I like how the texture of the core/meat play off one another, one being firm and the other being soft. Add a sprinkle of salt, then you get the salty/sweet mixture and I'm in heaven!!

My favorite pineapple experience was eating one fresh from the little "tree" while in Vietnam, had it with a little sprinkle of salt and was WONDERFUL!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2005)

gb, i just bought a huge one in costco to put in my dehydrator, as per chocolatechef's reccomendation.
i usually chop off the top and bottom, trim down the sides to remove the rind or skin as it were, then slice down it lenghtwise in half, then each half into quarters. the core is then easily cut off as it is a neat little corner of the triangled pieces.
htc, i thought i was the only weirdo that liked a little salt on the core. it's tough and chewy, but it is good for you as it's loaded with fiber.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 10, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> htc, i thought i was the only weirdo that liked a little salt on the core. it's tough and chewy, but it is good for you as it's loaded with fiber.



Now THERE's a thought I didn't need!!!  

John


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2005)

i hope it doesn't make me very unpoopular...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2005)

Make that 4  8)


----------



## htc (Feb 10, 2005)

I think salt on any food/fruit is probably gonna taste good. I also put salt on my grapefruit and watermelon.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 10, 2005)

htc, I love salt on my watermelon & cantaloupe!


----------



## htc (Feb 10, 2005)

crewsk, you know, you're not the first person who has said they salt their cantaloupe, I'm going to have to try that when the season comes around again! I've never tried it, but should like it since it's a melon.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

I've tried salt on fruit, but I have never liked it.    

 Barbara


----------

